# Keep Safty in mind when carwing



## Esko (Aug 15, 2013)

A couple years ago I had every now and then bloody hands while carving but the last drop came when I almost cut off my left thumbnail from the midle. I searched the market and finaly I found heaven: German made Uvex Helix C5 wet! Here in Finland I can get one pair with 6€. They are soft and conortable. Now I use them allways.


----------



## GaryC (Dec 31, 2008)

Is that gloves?


----------



## Esko (Aug 15, 2013)

Yes. Gloves. I wasn't shure about the word, lol.

http://www.uvex-safety.com/fileadmin/editors/en_AU/PDF/uvex_Cat11_Safety_Gloves_107-126.pdf
There you have all the information you can get.


----------

